# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Newvision hotel in hanoi

## newvisionhotel.com

*Room & Rates

*At our New Vision Hotel all our bedrooms are comfortable and clean with television, hairdryer, tea and coffee making facilities . 
All our 32 rooms have their own fully tiled bathrooms with powerful showers, toilet and wash basin.
Our range of single, double, twin, triple and quadruple rooms enables us to match your requirements for optimum comfort during your stay with us.
*Validity from September 1st  until April 30th , 2013

*
*Room type*
*Public rates*
* ( )*
*Internet Rates ( )*

*Single*
*Double*
*Twin*
*Triple*
*Quadruple*

*Superior*
*39++*
35.00
40.00
N/A
N/A
N/A

*Deluxe*
*59++*
45.00
50.00
50.00
55.00
N/A

*Family Suite*
*79++*
70.00
70.00
70.00
70.00
70.00

*New Vision Suite*
*99++*
85.00
85.00
N/A
N/A
N/A



Validity from May 1st  until August 30th ,  2012

*Room type*
*Public rates*
* ( )*
*Internet Rates ( )*

*Single*
*Double*
*Twin*
*Triple*
*Quadruple*

*Superior*
*39++*
30.00
35.00
N/A
N/A
N/A

*Deluxe*
*59++*
40.00
45.00
45.00
50.00
N/A

*Family Suite*
*79++*
65.00
65.00
65.00
65.00
65.00

*New Vision Suite*
*99++*
80.00
80.00
N/A
N/A
N/A




(Room rates are quoted in US dollar or Vietnammese dong, based  on the exchange rate of  Vietcombank at the time of payment)
*Note:*
- Check in time: After 13.00; Check out time: Before 12.00 
- 100% charge for check - in before 08:00 a.m or check - out after 06:00 p.m
-  50% charge for check-in before 10:00 a.m or check out till 06:00 p.m
-  Payments made by Master , Visa or Traveler's Cheque is surcharged 3 % .

*II. INCLUSIVE BENEFITS:*

     Daily Buffet Breakfast. 
     Free fresh fruit daily in room..
     Free _2_ small water, Tea and Coffee daily in room.
     Free Internet access.

     Daily English & French Newspapers at lobby
     Wifi in all kind of room
     Free using computer at the lobby.
    Free using : Printer, photocoppier _. . ._
     Free using Gate Intetnational Internet phone Call 

Airport Pickup : 


*Option*
*Type Of Vehicles*
*Price per trip (   )*

*Option 1*
*4 -  Seater Car*
*18.00*

*Option 2*
*7 -  Seater Car*
*22.00*

*Option 3*
*16 -  Seater Van*
*35.00*

*Option 4*
*25 -  Seater Coach*
*45.00*






Airport See Off  :

*Option*
*Type Of Vehicles*
*Price per trip (   )*

*Option 1*
*4 -  Seater Car*
*15.00*

*Option 2*
*7 -  Seater Car*
*18.00*

*Option 3*
*16 -  Seater Van*
*30.00*

*Option 4*
*25 -  Seater Coach*
*40.00*









Add: 68c-70 Hang Bo Str - Hoan Kiem Dist - Ha Noi.
Tel: + 84 4 3923 4132 - Fax: + 84 4 3923 4133 .
Hotline: + 84 9 0427 3734 - Email: info@newvisionhotel.com

hotel in hanoi,hotel in vietnam,hotels hanoi,newvision

----------

